# lynnhaven or ocean view?



## chevyjr73 (Sep 26, 2005)

gota chance to go fishing in 2 weeks and was wondering what would probably be the best place between lynnhaven pier or ocean view? thanks for any info


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

chevyjr73 said:


> gota chance to go fishing in 2 weeks and was wondering what would probably be the best place between lynnhaven pier or ocean view? thanks for any info


Well this all depends on what ya wantin to fish for eh!11


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

OV is open...lynn may not be...


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

rattler said:


> OV is open...lynn may not be...



your right Lynnhaven dont open till saturday i think but then again might be an aprils fools joke  ,, but i do know when we rode by there on the boat today there was no one on lynnhaven nor seaull


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I don't think Lynnhaven opens until 4/28. Here's the number :757-481-7071. Good luck where ever you go!


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

fishbone4_14_74 said:


> your right Lynnhaven dont open till saturday i think but then again might be an aprils fools joke  ,, but i do know when we rode by there on the boat today there was no one on lynnhaven nor seaull


I think it's the VB fishing pier that opens "approximately April 1st". Lynnhaven Pier says they will open at noon on April 28th.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

RoryGoggin said:


> I think it's the VB fishing pier that opens "approximately April 1st". Lynnhaven Pier says they will open at noon on April 28th.



ya know you maybe right


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

or you can just do the right thing and stay away from ov and goto seagull. They are always open


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Or not*



> Hsstie or you can just do the right thing and stay away from ov and goto seagull. They are always open


You sure do give advice just not sure its good advise. You know i gave you a chance to talk to Mr Boone and you wouldnt do it. Not sure why. I just dont feel like you are helping anyone out that actually wants to fish or catch fish. The one thing i like about this board 99 % of the time is even though some are set in there ways you can always get help and give it. We all know you dont like the pier. But others do . You even had the chance to help make it better. You chose not to. So as far as im concerned keep it to yourself. sorry if i ofended anyone by this post but , I enjoy the board and like the help it gives people. thanks


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

catman32 said:


> You sure do give advice just not sure its good advise. You know i gave you a chance to talk to Mr Boone and you wouldnt do it. Not sure why. I just dont feel like you are helping anyone out that actually wants to fish or catch fish. The one thing i like about this board 99 % of the time is even though some are set in there ways you can always get help and give it. We all know you dont like the pier. But others do . You even had the chance to help make it better. You chose not to. So as far as im concerned keep it to yourself. sorry if i ofended anyone by this post but , I enjoy the board and like the help it gives people. thanks


x2


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

X3


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

X 4


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

X 5


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Yea what he said


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

ditto...


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

Yeah what they all said ..........


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Me TOO!


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Mrs FIshbones is just looking for something to complain about like alwasy


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

Im sorry Andy but all I read from you was BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH..........


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Mrs.Fishbones said:


> Im sorry Andy but all I read from you was BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH..........


thast funny that you say that. usually when my girlfriend is talking to me thast what i hear to


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

catman32 said:


> You sure do give advice just not sure its good advise. You know i gave you a chance to talk to Mr Boone and you wouldnt do it. Not sure why. I just dont feel like you are helping anyone out that actually wants to fish or catch fish. The one thing i like about this board 99 % of the time is even though some are set in there ways you can always get help and give it. We all know you dont like the pier. But others do . You even had the chance to help make it better. You chose not to. So as far as im concerned keep it to yourself. sorry if i ofended anyone by this post but , I enjoy the board and like the help it gives people. thanks


Yea well catman, most of your post is just bringing things up that was in the past locked thread, there really is no need to get into that ALL OVER AGAIN . Like you said you like ov and i dont. So be it. Ya know i thought this was a place people could get advice and tips for fishing based upon peoples experiences with equipment, bait, techniques and locations so others can have a better time on their next outing while they try and enjoy themself and fish. I am happy to hear peoples experiences whether it is good or bad from a fishing spot that i like or dont. It helps me make a better decision on where i chose to go again and how i will fish. I would think others would appreciate it the same. 
It sure is funny how you seem to only remember what benefits your opinion, that i dont give any helpful advice here. If you look at my past posts you will find help in the recipies, on hotels, many fishing reports & pictures, advice on choosing rods reels and line, advice on mechanic work, programs for compressing pictures, help for choosing types of wood for projects, sinker types, and pictures and advice on pin rigs. Check it out for yourself. Just because you dont agree with me ( and a few others out of the thousands of users ) is no need to say im not helpful around here. I enjoy the board too and like the help it gives people here also. But i dont tell you to shut up just cause you dont agree with me.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

hsstie said:


> or you can just do the right thing and stay away from ov and goto seagull. They are always open


read it again


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Complainers*

Hey I'm not going to take sides here but I hate to hear anyone complain as much as the next person, but I think its just apart of being on a forum. Its the same thing when you go into some of the local tackle shops. There is always someone there that will have the opposite opinion from everyone else. I'll warn all OV pier fishers now. Be ware during cobia season. I have a good friend that fished that pier when it was Harrisons, and he fished with me today. He has a boat and only goes out on the pier to piss people off for his own amusement. (Mine too at times) and he really doesn't care who. Jared and Brandon I think you guys would know who I'm talking about. Hank you fished with him the other day. I wasn't going to put his name out because everyone will find out soon enough for themselves.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

KICKNBASS said:


> Hey I'm not going to take sides here but I hate to hear anyone complain as much as the next person, but I think its just apart of being on a forum. Its the same thing when you go into some of the local tackle shops. There is always someone there that will have the opposite opinion from everyone else. I'll warn all OV pier fishers now. Be ware during cobia season. I have a good friend that fished that pier when it was Harrisons, and he fished with me today. He has a boat and only goes out on the pier to piss people off for his own amusement. (Mine too at times) and he really doesn't care who. Jared and Brandon I think you guys would know who I'm talking about. Hank you fished with him the other day. I wasn't going to put his name out because everyone will find out soon enough for themselves.


dont matter to me i know my ass cant cast far i wont reach him


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*You won't have to*

He will be right next to you on the pier. I mentioned that he has a boat meanig that he doesn't have to fish from the pier. He just gets better enjoyment pissn' people off on the pier rather than being on the boat with a couiple of people. All in all he's a cool person. It just takes some getting used to. I wanted to through his ass off the pier when I first met him and he wasn't even talking to me. LOL the season will be here soon enough.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

KICKNBASS said:


> He will be right next to you on the pier. I mentioned that he has a boat meanig that he doesn't have to fish from the pier. He just gets better enjoyment pissn' people off on the pier rather than being on the boat with a couiple of people. All in all he's a cool person. It just takes some getting used to. I wanted to through his ass off the pier when I first met him and he wasn't even talking to me. LOL the season will be here soon enough.


i dont mind it


----------



## hankadank (Jan 30, 2006)

it dont matter just fish em all and be happy with what you catch


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I usually dont take sides. But here I have to agree with Catman32. Hsstie you were wrong for bringing up a bad experience you had a) because it had nothing to do with you catching fish or not but on when the pier closed and you didnt even talk to the owner to give him a chance to resolve the issue and make you the customer happy. and b) chevy asked for help ...he asked for his best chance to catch fish. As far as I know they are not catching anything at lynhaven pier of surf but they are catching big croaker at OV pier and have been for a couple weeks. Therefore your personal vendetta against ov pier caused you to give poor advice to a fellow fisherman and that is wrong. It is truly sad that you have to stoop to that and i really feel sorry for you.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Ya know Hisstie, There's an old saying ... "When everyone says you look sick, Mabe you should lay down." ******* fan is right. In that one post you demonstrated your vendetta against OVP and gave bad advice to a fellow fisherman. Now mabe you have done good in all other areas. I don't know as I haven't see it. Why don't you try saying "OOPS I goofed"! It sure would improve your ability to give others your opinion.


----------



## hankadank (Jan 30, 2006)

all i know is that everytime i went to lynnhaven all i got was crabs i never got any fish off that pier but got alot off saegull last year


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

hankadank said:


> all i know is that everytime i went to lynnhaven all i got was crabs i never got any fish off that pier but got alot off saegull last year


maybe you can do a fish dance this year and attract some to my line? ill pay you


----------



## hankadank (Jan 30, 2006)

lmao i dont know about that i only dance when im drunk


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

KICKNBASS said:


> Hey I'm not going to take sides here but I hate to hear anyone complain as much as the next person, but I think its just apart of being on a forum. Its the same thing when you go into some of the local tackle shops. There is always someone there that will have the opposite opinion from everyone else. I'll warn all OV pier fishers now. Be ware during cobia season. I have a good friend that fished that pier when it was Harrisons, and he fished with me today. He has a boat and only goes out on the pier to piss people off for his own amusement. (Mine too at times) and he really doesn't care who. Jared and Brandon I think you guys would know who I'm talking about. Hank you fished with him the other day. I wasn't going to put his name out because everyone will find out soon enough for themselves.


Yeppers i know who ya talkin about, looking foward in fishin with him again been awhile there eh and wish i stuck around just to say hi to him the other day but im sure all of us will be back out there wettin a line ,, maybe even Rich too lol


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

RedskinFan228 said:


> I usually dont take sides. But here I have to agree with Catman32. Hsstie you were wrong for bringing up a bad experience you had a) because it had nothing to do with you catching fish or not but on when the pier closed and you didnt even talk to the owner to give him a chance to resolve the issue and make you the customer happy. and b) chevy asked for help ...he asked for his best chance to catch fish. As far as I know they are not catching anything at lynhaven pier of surf but they are catching big croaker at OV pier and have been for a couple weeks. Therefore your personal vendetta against ov pier caused you to give poor advice to a fellow fisherman and that is wrong. It is truly sad that you have to stoop to that and i really feel sorry for you.


Totally agree ,,, for someone who hasnt even fished that pier thats like rating something you havnt even tryed ,, i see now what everyone is talking about and kinda did but sorry man on this one ill stand with my Buddies here they are right,,,,


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

hankadank said:


> all i know is that everytime i went to lynnhaven all i got was crabs i never got any fish off that pier but got alot off saegull last year



isnt that the truth,,, but OVP is going to be the Cobia Pier this year


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

Just remember you can't catch fish if you don't put a line in the water. 

And also If you call Lynn Pier the croaker, roundhead, and spot are allways bitein! and of course the fact that they all eat bloodworms is just a coincidence. O.V. pier here I come, Brandon save me a spot 

ASSASIN
Charter Member
Tidewater P.S.Y.C.O.'s


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*Be a real man*

Fish from shore


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Fishing Fued*

You need to make that a bumper sticker!

Hey Brandon, Give Rich a call I'm sure he would come out just as long as someone is able to take beer out there. If not as far as he's going is in the parking lot. He's been calling me to go fishing, but he can only go when I'm at work or vise versa(sp)


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Don't know if it'll be the cobia pier or not,but I hope the pompano,specks,and spades comeback.  And as far as that guy who likes to irritate folks I don't mind him a bit,actually learned a thing or two from him. We'll have to set up a day for all of the "ORIGINALS"to get together A.K.A Marvin,Brandon,Rich,Collin,Patrick,Larry,Kenny,CJ,Spiderman,Bernie,Maybe even try to drag Philip up from SC.  What do y'all say?
Boy those sure were the good ol' days were'nt they?


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*I can't wait*

Till those pompano hit the pier side. Alot of people are saying that the fish aren't going to come back as soon because it will take a while for the barnacles to build up around the pier. BUT- When the Boones were to cheap to pull up the old pilings it turned out for the better. The fish will come to the pier to eat off of the old pilings which will suffice until the build-up grows on the new ones. And the only fish that it really matters for are the pompano, maybe spadefish. The blackdrum will be there just to lay in the eddies of the pier pilings, and the specks were there prior to the pier opening last year. I walked out there a couple of times to see Jarvis and Ranaldo with 4 or 5 fish each. And thats alot for 2 guys who use double bucktales instead of softplastics. Imagine what a good fisherman would have come up with..


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Fish like structure. If you build it, they will come. My [email protected]@ will be there waiting for them.


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

cuzdave said:


> Fish like structure. If you build it, they will come. My [email protected]@ will be there waiting for them.


You and me both... Cuz


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

fishbone4_14_74 said:


> Totally agree ,,, for someone who hasnt even fished that pier thats like rating something you havnt even tryed ,, i see now what everyone is talking about and kinda did but sorry man on this one ill stand with my Buddies here they are right,,,,


I suggest next time your so quick to "stand with my Buddies here they are right,,,," that you make sure what you say about me is right. Hate to tell you but i fished the ov pier alot.


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

Advisor said:


> Ya know Hisstie, There's an old saying ... "When everyone says you look sick, Mabe you should lay down." ******* fan is right. In that one post you demonstrated your vendetta against OVP and gave bad advice to a fellow fisherman. Now mabe you have done good in all other areas. I don't know as I haven't see it. Why don't you try saying "OOPS I goofed"! It sure would improve your ability to give others your opinion.


Yes advisor i guess you are right. I did goof. The post i made "or you can just do the right thing and stay away from ov and goto seagull. They are always open" was incorrect or to be more precise it was incomplete. It should have read "or you can just do the right thing and stay away from ov and goto JRB pier, hilton pier and seagull(They are always open). Thanks for pointing that out.

p.s. oh yea if you want to find my posts on all those subjects i mentioned above in reply to catmans post all you have to do is click on my name advisor, they are all right there.


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Not to be rude*

But I can give a sh*t less what pier who goes to and likes or dislikes. Personally I am tired of seeing this thread. So can we let it die A.S.A.P These forums are for fishing reports and knowledge. This specific post is starting to be more of a pain in the ass than any type of help. For anyone who has a grudge with the other just take it out on the pier when you see them. When its all over and done with whipe the dust off of your clothes and go have a beer somewhere!

Tightlines to all.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i have to agree...let it go...everyone of us has a story about somewhere...most just don't bring it up by name...just let it go...


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Bunkerboy said:


> Don't know if it'll be the cobia pier or not,but I hope the pompano,specks,and spades comeback.  And as far as that guy who likes to irritate folks I don't mind him a bit,actually learned a thing or two from him. We'll have to set up a day for all of the "ORIGINALS"to get together A.K.A Marvin,Brandon,Rich,Collin,Patrick,Larry,Kenny,CJ,Spiderman,Bernie,Maybe even try to drag Philip up from SC.  What do y'all say?
> Boy those sure were the good ol' days were'nt they?


News Flash Talked with Philip and he will be Moving back in about 2 months so no need on draggin him up here if he will already be here ,,, If ya Build it they will come ,, all the regs that is lol


----------



## Lafayette_River (Apr 12, 2005)

*you forgot a few*



Bunkerboy said:


> "ORIGINALS"to get together A.K.A Marvin,Rich,Collin,Patrick,Larry,Kenny,CJ,Spiderman,Bernie,Maybe even Philip


what about ray andthe guy called sideburns


----------



## Lafayette_River (Apr 12, 2005)

*then we're doin somthing*

all those guys show up then old school has arrived


----------



## buggman 50 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Lynnhaven Pier*

Went by Lynnhaven on Wednesday,sign says will be open April 28. Va. Beach Pier opened Thurs. morning at 8:00,was first customer,skates and dogfish.


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Lafayette_River said:


> what about ray andthe guy called sideburns


 Oops..and Sideburns, and Ray, and Ryan. Last I heard Ray was in Canada.


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*He is or Was*

But Spiderman told me that he was back around here a couple of weeks ago. I'm sure he will be here for a couple of weeks during the summer.


----------

